# If you have a pre-made MAC quad can you remove the shadows?



## cocodivatime (May 17, 2008)

Sorry if this is a silly question....I'm a newbie.  But i was thinking of purchasing a quad that has two really neutral shadows in it.  I know that would wear these colors often so I would prefer to put it in my 15 palette for quick access.

Can you remove them?  I have a pre-made quad and tried to pull the shadows out but they seemed to be glued.  i didnt want to try hard for fear of damaging them.

thanks for your help.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 17, 2008)

I haven't bought a premade quad yet, but I would probably drip rubbing alcohol down into it to loosen the glue so I could pry out the colours.


----------



## lsperry (May 17, 2008)

I use Lara's method:
MAC Cosmetics Resource - depanning MAC eyeshadow quads

It's very easy.

HTH


----------



## glam8babe (May 17, 2008)

i usually stick something thin but sharp around and lift it out slowly... it doesnt take alot of hard work.. ive even done it with my nails before


----------



## cocodivatime (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I use Lara's method:
MAC Cosmetics Resource - depanning MAC eyeshadow quads

It's very easy.

HTH_

 

thanks.  I see now.  i was wondering if there was a magnet behind there...but now i know its not.


----------



## panda0410 (May 19, 2008)

No magnet, but if you dont damage the metal that the pan is stuck to in the base of the palette you can actually keep the empty palette as a 4 pan palette - pro pans and magent fixed depots work in them just as well, just replace the cover into the palette after you have removed the pans. Sometimes its easier to take along a 4 palette than hauling along a 15 palette, especially if you know you arent going to be needing so many colours


----------



## cocodivatime (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_No magnet, but if you dont damage the metal that the pan is stuck to in the base of the palette you can actually keep the empty palette as a 4 pan palette - pro pans and magent fixed depots work in them just as well, just replace the cover into the palette after you have removed the pans. Sometimes its easier to take along a 4 palette than hauling along a 15 palette, especially if you know you arent going to be needing so many colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks


----------



## Meryl (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_No magnet, but if you dont damage the metal that the pan is stuck to in the base of the palette you can actually keep the empty palette as a 4 pan palette - pro pans and magent fixed depots work in them just as well, just replace the cover into the palette after you have removed the pans. Sometimes its easier to take along a 4 palette than hauling along a 15 palette, especially if you know you arent going to be needing so many colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly! I transfer the colours I want (there's always a dud in the quads) to my larger palette and keep the original pre-made palette (now empty) to fill later when I need to.


----------

